# Does someone know why my TV



## the300 (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone know why my TV might have what looks like a white line across the top of the screen ? It only has it on channels that are not HD, or that broadcast in HD. On SD channels, most anyway, it looks like a white line across the top of the screen that is moving or blinking.
Is this common ? or something I need to worry about ?
Is it an easy fix ? I can always use stretch mode and crop it out, but it is kind of a hassle to change the viewing mode every time I change channels.
Thanks for your help.

Ps- I really don't know if it is a TV problem or not, It doesnt show up when I use my OTA antenna. Could it be a receiver problem ? DTV Hr-22.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's the closed-captioning data... no harm except for a minor annoyance. Instead of stretch or crop mode you may be able to adjust your TV's settings if applicable to move or stretch the picture permanently.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

What is your tv model? Some are easily adjustable.


----------



## the300 (Jan 22, 2010)

It is a Sharp 32''Le700un. Is there anyway to get rid of it besides the stretch or zoom mode ?
Thanks, I never thought about it being the closed captioning data, But now that I think about it that is exactly what it looks like except sqished.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Try turning Native 'Off' on your HR2x and keep output at 1080i or 720p, depending on your TV's resolution. Press format on your D* remote till it says 1080i + Crop. Then set tv to stretch. SD channels should be 4:3, now.


----------



## the300 (Jan 22, 2010)

Actually "Native" was off, So I turned it on and the problem is now solved. The tuner automatically tunes to the resolution that the channel outputs.
Thanks for your help gentlemen !


----------

